# Painting a rifle stock



## BoonerChaser (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm thinking about painting my rifle stock a snow camo color. It's just a plastic stock and I've been considering buying a wood stock for it so I figured if I screwed up the paint job I could just buy the wood stock. Has anyone tried it? Thought about buying a dip kit as well if that would be the better option..


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Welcome to predator talk BoonerChaser. Go for it! I don't think you can screw up snow camouflage.


----------



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

azpredatorhunter said:


> Welcome to predator talk BoonerChaser. Go for it! I don't think you can screw up snow camouflage.


yes, yes you can lol by being a clutz lol duracoat is nice and don't be a clutz lol


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I forgot about you FarmallH...lol. BonnerChaser, hang it by a wire and don't touch it until it's dry.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I have dipped a couple of my guns, here is my .204. But for a snow camo, I think I would just use paint or duro coat material, Just white and a black, brown or green to match your areas. And Yes Don, the shoes match the gun , lol


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I've only painted one gun in my life. Just because it was black, it seemed to make more sense to use paint and stencil. I couldn't bring myself to paint over blueing or the scope, cause you never know when that scope will work better on another gun. Then it would look bad. Seemed to work okay, the coyote didn't see it!


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I just painted my bmag. It's nothing special as I didn't spend any time cutting stencils. Just some tape strips and spray paint.










Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

His coyote didn't see it either!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Nice lookin guns guys , I had 2 different rifles dipped and am happy with both . Snocamo one could have used maybe a touch more white for my conditions but it still works good . The black one was a pattern that I liked and it turned out well . Both have lots of extra clearcoat for protection from scratches


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Scratches? Muwahahahahaha

Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

fr3db3ar said:


> Scratches? Muwahahahahaha
> 
> Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


LOL .. Yup , they are too pretty for their own good . Took the picture of the white one before I got the sling you made for me , sorry , it sure adds to the gun as well as being well made and functional .


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I just use the strech tape and take it off in the summer, it breakes up the black color enough to hunt with.


----------

